# Help?



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay, so I'll start off by explaining that I have very limited experience in the vast land of opera. I only really listen to it on my Ipod and watch performances on dvds or the internet. I'm nineteen, and I really love opera, but the only live performances I've ever been to are: Meat Loaf, Joan Jett, The Trans-Siberian Orchestra, B. B. King, and The Dropkick Murphies.

But now I've got some awesome tickets (I think) to the opera. Simon Boccanegra at the Lincoln Center, starring Placido Domingo. I'm pretty freaking excited seeing as this is my first time and Placido Domingo is one of my favorite singers. But I'm also pretty nervous because I have such little experience with opera and I don't want to go an make a jerk out of myself.

So here's the thing, I need some help from people who have actually gone to the opera. I would like to know really how it works, what I should expect, and overall opera etiquette.

Like, what should I wear? Will I be severly judged if I'm not wearing an evening gown? How early should arrive? Can I take pictures? Sometimes the singers sign autographs after the performance, where does this take place? How long are most intermissions and what should I do during it? If I'm in the front, should I get flowers to throw on stage and if so are there any rules about this?

I have about a month to prepare for this, so please, any advice would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

prettyhippo said:


> Okay, so I'll start off by explaining that I have very limited experience in the vast land of opera. I only really listen to it on my Ipod and watch performances on dvds or the internet. I'm nineteen, and I really love opera, but the only live performances I've ever been to are: Meat Loaf, Joan Jett, The Trans-Siberian Orchestra, B. B. King, and The Dropkick Murphies.
> 
> But now I've got some awesome tickets (I think) to the opera. Simon Boccanegra at the Lincoln Center, starring Placido Domingo. I'm pretty freaking excited seeing as this is my first time and Placido Domingo is one of my favorite singers. But I'm also pretty nervous because I have such little experience with opera and I don't want to go an make a jerk out of myself.
> 
> ...












I've never been to Lincoln Center so I'm not sure what to advise but I expect there are TC members who've been & can help.

I can suggest that if you do a bit of homework, read up a bit on the story & get a CD or DVD, you'll maybe enjoy the evening better than if you go in 'cold'. But that's just personal preference.

I'm so jealous & the only other advice I can give is to enjoy the evening!!!!!!!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I was looking forward to the answer from _sospiro_, who is doubtless on the short-list of our champions of live-opera-attendance.

Having said _that_, we've got to get her to the MET sometime soon!

Here's some input from the Metropolitan Opera's own web-site, re: a couple of specific questions:



> *What is the dress code?*
> There is no dress code at the Met. People dress more formally for Galas or openings of new productions, but this is optional. We recommend comfortable clothing appropriate for a professional setting.
> 
> *May I take photos or record anything?*
> ...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

prettyhippo said:


> Like, what should I wear? Will I be severly judged if I'm not wearing an evening gown? How early should arrive? Can I take pictures? Sometimes the singers sign autographs after the performance, where does this take place? How long are most intermissions and what should I do during it? If I'm in the front, should I get flowers to throw on stage and if so are there any rules about this?
> 
> I have about a month to prepare for this, so please, any advice would be very much appreciated!!


I'd recommend arriving at least 15 minutes before the performance is due to start just to give yourself enough time to obtain a copy of the program and find your seat. I can't remember the precise length of Met intermissions, but (especially if you're a woman), I wouldn't recommend trying to use the restroom at this time unless it's a dire emergency. I've sometimes just walked around a little to stretch my legs, or even just remained seated (after standing and moving back as much as the seat allowed so that anyone around me who wanted to get out and about a little could do so). Sitting near the front doesn't obligate you to provide flowers to toss to the singers. I'm not sure about flower etiquette -- including where to obtain them -- because I've never tried tossing a bouquet onto the stage. (I'm so near-sighted that it's no telling where it might have landed! )

There is an area where you can wait to see cast members after a performance. It's located in the north parking garage, and consists of a hallway leading back to the stage entrance. You'll want to go downstairs to the opera house's lowest level, and follow the corridor that leads from the house into the parking garage. As you enter the garage from the opera house, turn left and walk straight back. You'll see the double doors to the hallway that connects to the stage entrance.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

> I can suggest that if you do a bit of homework, read up a bit on the story & get a CD or DVD, you'll maybe enjoy the evening better than if you go in 'cold'. But that's just personal preference.
> 
> I'm so jealous & the only other advice I can give is to enjoy the evening!!!!!!!


Already done! I know the story and I've seen the dvd.



> Here's some input from the Metropolitan Opera's own web-site, re: a couple of specific questions:


Great! I'm not really a fan of getting too dressy.



> I'd recommend arriving at least 15 minutes before the performance is due to start just to give yourself enough time to obtain a copy of the program and find your seat. I can't remember the precise length of Met intermissions, but (especially if you're a woman), I wouldn't recommend trying to use the restroom at this time unless it's a dire emergency. I've sometimes just walked around a little to stretch my legs, or even just remained seated (after standing and moving back as much as the seat allowed so that anyone around me who wanted to get out and about a little could do so). Sitting near the front doesn't obligate you to provide flowers to toss to the singers. I'm not sure about flower etiquette -- including where to obtain them -- because I've never tried tossing a bouquet onto the stage. (I'm so near-sighted that it's no telling where it might have landed! )
> 
> There is an area where you can wait to see cast members after a performance. It's located in the north parking garage, and consists of a hallway leading back to the stage entrance. You'll want to go downstairs to the opera house's lowest level, and follow the corridor that leads from the house into the parking garage. As you enter the garage from the opera house, turn left and walk straight back. You'll see the double doors to the hallway that connects to the stage entrance.


Thank you all so much! All of this has been very helpful. :tiphat:


----------

